# Admin/Clerical Support/PA Jobs



## SMW (Apr 5, 2008)

Just wondering how easy it is to find admin / clerical work.

I am fully qualified in Adminstration and IT to a high level and also do Teeline shorthand.

Does anyone know how easy it is to find work and the average salary?

Thanks, SMW


----------



## SMW (Apr 5, 2008)

Anyone have any information


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I think you will find that the majority of this type of work is done by qualified people from the Indian sub-continent who wil accept far less that you would probably consider. Sad/mad, but true.

At a guess - approx Dhs 3,000 to 8,000 per month.


-


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

It might be worth having a look at Work Circle, my wife has found some decent vacancies advertised there in readiness for her joining me

Jobs in the UK. Find work fast with Workcircle, the job search engine


----------

